# Jumped out of my first lift chair



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

So we got dumped on over the last few days here on the West Coast ... something like 180cm of fresh snow, it was insane ... Anyway, there is this one chair that goes pretty low to the ground, maybe 10 feet or so to the snow, I strapped on, and bailed out ... went more towards the side that just to the front ... as I heard that your travelling speed will affect your balance in the air, and if you jump straight out, you'll most likely face plant ... 

it was fun, I pretty much sunk down, digged myself out and went down...

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PNW Shred (Jan 1, 2011)

You'd get more vertical in if you took the lift to the top, plus no risk of ski patrol yanking your pass. I've never seen the appeal of jumping from a chair, please someone let me know if I'm missing out on something.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

you're probably right ... it was more of a checklist kinda thing than anything else. ..


----------



## PNW Shred (Jan 1, 2011)

I hear ya man, I get that strange urge sometimes to jump from the chair, not sure why, it's the same urge I get to climb random things. Glad you could check it off your list without any mishap. Where are you riding at? I'm guessing somewhere in BC because of the 180cm, pardon my american ignorance but that's like 70" seems like a nice dump, lucky


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah there's times when it seems fun to do that...but i've heard on here actually that unweighting the lift like that can cause it to bounce heavily and possibly de-rail the lift...thereby possibly injuring/killing others...so I don't really do that...haha


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

It was fun getting stuck and digging out?


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah not seeing the appeal either. good for you? i guess haha.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Should be happy that the rapid de weighting didn't pop it off its track you dumb fuck.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you know how dumb you are? Be glad that no one was hurt or killed from the possible derailing. Also if you are gonna do something that dumb at least land the mother fucker. 

Fails all around.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

ya ive always wanted to try that. more of a bucketlist thing tho...


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Well nobody is dead so good job.
Wouldn't recommend doing it again lol


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

It was at whistler, somewhere mid 7th heaven lift if I remember... There were 3 other people of the chair so my weight didn't affect it that much I don't think... I am still a rookie at all this snowboarding stuff, but I'm game to try anything really... Plus the deep snow really helps with the falls!!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Watch the mocie frozen and ull never wanna jump off a lift again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

AIRider said:


> It was at whistler, somewhere mid 7th heaven lift if I remember... There were 3 other people of the chair so my weight didn't affect it that much I don't think... I am still a rookie at all this snowboarding stuff, but I'm game to try anything really... Plus the deep snow really helps with the falls!!


Might I suggest you walk out on a cornice and jump up and down on it to check stability.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

tj_ras said:


> Watch the mocie frozen and ull never wanna jump off a lift again.


What a horrible movie that was. 

Anyway, there a lot of factors to consider when talking about derailing, but jumping off a lift can be fine given the right conditions. Considering all the factors, it's smart just to play it safe.. you know, instead of being given manslaughter charges if you just so happened to kill someone. That's not to say I haven't done stupid things either, so I should be the last person to be talking right now. So... never mind.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

scout said:


> What a horrible movie that was.


Agreed, i didnt make it past the part were her hand freezes to the lift.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I would never jump off a lift or recommend that anyone else try it, but last weekend the guy on the chair ahead of me fell off. I didn't feel my chair bounce or see any danger of the lift derailing. 

The guy leaned over to wipe snow off his board and did a front flip and landed feet first, luckily he hit a soft spot near a lift tower.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

tj_ras said:


> Agreed, i didnt make it past the part were her hand freezes to the lift.


I only made it about five minutes into it. Maybe only four.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah I admit it's stupid but sometimes being stupid is fun... In retrospect, I think the conditions were ideal so why not... But I admit if it wasn't for the two Swedish guys I talked to on the previous lift, I probably would not have done it... He told me to jump from the side and not just front... He said he's done it lots and telling me how theres this one lift where you jump in the trees and ski down some virgin snow...


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I only made it about five minutes into it. Maybe only four.


Yea i was going to do the same, but after watching district 9 i give movies a 20 minute grace period were i will watch it no matter how horrible, so far district 9 was the only one worth it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you are a fucking idiot. there are probably hundreds of people riding that lift up at the same time you are. the reason you arent allowed to jump off a fucking ski lift, and the reason you will get your pass or lift ticket instantly pulled for doing it is because when an idiot jumps off of the lift at certain points and in certain conditions the cable holding the entire fucking lift system in the air will jump off of the pulley and a bunch of chairs crash to the ground...

i'd beat your ass for sure if you did it when i was on the lift... think your gonna get away? not a chance... i dont care if youre a rookie - if any of you idiot gapers put people at risk with your stupid, selfish, reckless behavior - someone's gonna fuck you up.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, that's an ass beating I gotta take...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you sound like a drunk driver who just doesnt give a fuck.... please come on down to Mt. Hood and start jumping off of lifts for a few days so i can be the one to stomp the piss out of you.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I am afraid now.. You write like a very tough guy. I'll stop jumping from chairlifts I promise.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

tj_ras said:


> Yea i was going to do the same, but after watching district 9 i give movies a 20 minute grace period were i will watch it no matter how horrible, so far district 9 was the only one worth it.


I liked District 9 alright. I have such a low tolerance for bad movies nowadays 
that I give 10 minutes max for it to hook me or else it's out of there. I've bailed before the opening credits got finished in a few cases.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Correction I think this guy should go out a closed gate standing on a cornice just isn't bad ass enough for him.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Correction I think this guy should go out a closed gate standing on a cornice just isn't bad ass enough for him.


When's the last time you jumped the lift? and remember, we have you on tape....


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Hahaha don't worry wolfy, your hood is safe from me, lol... But if you and the tough guy above do decide to come up here, I'll be more than happy to buy you guys some beers, and shred some deep snow... And if mr tough guy would like we could go to my gym for a friendly sparring match...

I love this forum, and the great help i get from everyone, so i am not here to cause shit, but only share my experiences... Anyway.... What's done is done, nobody got hurt... But it was fun...


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

ive been pushed off a chair about 12 feet up was not fun at all.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I tried searching but didn't find anything. Has there even been one documented case of a lift being derailed or effected in any way by one person jumping from it?

Just to be clear, I fully think jumping is a horrible idea outside of an emergency and you ticket should absolutely be pulled for doing it. I just don't like these type of possible myths being spread around.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

john doe said:


> I tried searching but didn't find anything. Has there even been one documented case of a lift being derailed or effected in any way by one person jumping from it?
> 
> Just to be clear, I fully think jumping is a horrible idea outside of an emergency and you ticket should absolutely be pulled for doing it. I just don't like these type of possible myths being spread around.


I agree and was wondering the same thing... there are dozens of videos of people jumping on youtube but nothing seems to affect any other chair


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

He said it was more of a bucket list thing. Sometimes we all get those urges to do random things, but others are making points about this being possibly reckless, these being the reasons I don't see myself doing it.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> you are a fucking idiot. there are probably hundreds of people riding that lift up at the same time you are. the reason you arent allowed to jump off a fucking ski lift, and the reason you will get your pass or lift ticket instantly pulled for doing it is because when an idiot jumps off of the lift at certain points and in certain conditions the cable holding the entire fucking lift system in the air will jump off of the pulley and a bunch of chairs crash to the ground...
> 
> i'd beat your ass for sure if you did it when i was on the lift... think your gonna get away? not a chance... i dont care if youre a rookie - if any of you idiot gapers put people at risk with your stupid, selfish, reckless behavior - someone's gonna fuck you up.





ShredLife said:


> you sound like a drunk driver who just doesnt give a fuck.... please come on down to Mt. Hood and start jumping off of lifts for a few days so i can be the one to stomp the piss out of you.


Since when is anyone from oregon tough?


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I agree and was wondering the same thing... there are dozens of videos of people jumping on youtube but nothing seems to affect any other chair


Same here, I didn't see any chair wildly swing or lose balance... 

Maybe it would be a good question for the Mythbusters guys? Anyone know how to and where to contact them?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

AIRider said:


> Same here, I didn't see any chair wildly swing or lose balance...
> 
> Maybe it would be a good question for the Mythbusters guys? Anyone know how to and where to contact them?


It seems like you already busted it


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

AIRider said:


> you're probably right ... it was more of a checklist kinda thing than anything else. ..





uh oh a virus said:


> ya ive always wanted to try that. more of a bucketlist thing tho...


Yup, exactly. I did it once, of course I waited at the end of the day at a low spot on a pow day.


----------



## PNW Shred (Jan 1, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you sound like a drunk driver who just doesnt give a fuck.... please come on down to Mt. Hood and start jumping off of lifts for a few days so i can be the one to stomp the piss out of you.


I'll be at meadows, heather chair, jumping off at the star load to save a couple minutes, let's rumble!!! LOL, I hope you realize that was a joke tough guy


----------



## PNW Shred (Jan 1, 2011)

john doe said:


> I tried searching but didn't find anything. Has there even been one documented case of a lift being derailed or effected in any way by one person jumping from it?
> 
> Just to be clear, I fully think jumping is a horrible idea outside of an emergency and you ticket should absolutely be pulled for doing it. I just don't like these type of possible myths being spread around.


I tried searching also and could only find stories of lifts being derailed by wind. I know that it is against Oregon state law and i would assume it would be the same in other states.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah that does not look like any fun at all.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Holy shit, hahahaha that was crazy...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the OP is trying to hard to embellish the story. Not that I doubt people jumping from the chair, just in this case it seems a little trollish.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Not embellishing anything here, my jump was quite whimpy if anything, lol ... Low chair, lots of snow, and i got stuck haha .... I never said i jumped from 60 feet, did 3 backflips, and landed on a skier... People just seem interested...


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Chair drops show up in videos every now and then.

If you get caught, blame the media.:thumbsup:


----------

